# local gunsmith advice



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

i have my granddads old mauser 98. before i fire it, i'd like to have a good, local gunsmith check it out for me. any suggestions? i live in the kingsfield/chemstrand area. any help is appreciated.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Lock and Gun on Garden St.


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks. hadn't thought of them. have used them before for the lock side, and always looked at their firearms while waiting, but never had a need for that side of the business.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Jay's is on garden st too


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks


----------

